# Flat battery



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi
Any advice would be grateful Our motorhome has not been out since 30/12/10 went out to give her a run and wouldn't start so we gave her a jump start and got her going first time we now have the engine managment light staying on why would this happen van not a year old yet 

Christine & Dougie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If it is running normally now I'd not worry. Take the van to your dealer who will check and clear the code but 99% of the time it will be a non-event.

The engine management light of Alison's diesel Yaris had to be cleared last night, though in this case it was after she had filled up with a tankful of petrol and gaily went on her way, until she got stranded out in the country in a dangerous location in the freezing cold and pitch black apart from spangly stars. £220 worse off this morning but car is fine. Another day, another mini-crisis negotiated ...

Dave


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

You may have spiked the ECU, the jump leads you use on modern vehicles have a voltage control unit built in, and when you connected the leads you should have put them to pos battery and engine earth, or it may just need a run to reset fault codes

Loddy

PS you are not allowed to read this unless you promise to respond when you have come to a conclusion/repair,


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Sometimes just turning the ignition off and letting everything restart will clear it. (Will be logged in the ECU) so a dealer could tell you want happened.

Phil


----------



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

loddy said:


> You may have spiked the ECU, the jump leads you use on modern vehicles have a voltage control unit built in, and when you connected the leads you should have put them to pos battery and engine earth, or it may just need a run to reset fault codes
> 
> Loddy
> 
> PS you are not allowed to read this unless you promise to respond when you have come to a conclusion/repair,


Will go out tonight and start her again and see if its still on if it is it will be going back to the dealer at the weekend will keep you informed

Christine & Dougie


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Sixth time you start it the light will go out, Check light is on due to insufficient battery voltage, ie it went flat.
If the fault is not there for 5 consecutive starts then the fault code is cleared from the current log but is maintained in the history log.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

pete4x4 said:


> Sixth time you start it the light will go out, Check light is on due to insufficient battery voltage, ie it went flat.
> If the fault is not there for 5 consecutive starts then the fault code is cleared from the current log but is maintained in the history log.


not thats what i call blomming good information

thanks pete


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

pete4x4 said:


> Sixth time you start it the light will go out, Check light is on due to insufficient battery voltage, ie it went flat.
> If the fault is not there for 5 consecutive starts then the fault code is cleared from the current log but is maintained in the history log.


now thats what i call blomming good information

thanks pete


----------

